# Special $50 discount on Fire HDX 7" and 8.9" with your Amazon Rewards Visa



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just saw this on amazon.com -- perhaps it just went up today?  It doesn't say when it expires:

Save $50 on the Kindle Fire HDX 7" Wi-Fi and Kindle Fire HDX 8.9" Wi-Fi with your Amazon.com Rewards Visa Card. Here's how:
1. Add eligible Kindle devices to your cart. Maximum of 3 Kindle devices eligible for offer. While supplies last. See Terms & Conditions
2. Select your Amazon.com Rewards Visa card as your payment method at checkout.
3. Enter promo code KIN50ARC in the "Gift Cards & Promotional Codes" box. You will then see "Promotion Applied" in your Order Summary.

Don't have the Amazon.com Rewards Visa Card yet? Apply now.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just ordered the KDX 8.9" wi-fi, SO, 32GB. I had some rewards points in addition to the $50 off. _Feeling a little guilty, because I haven't done much Christmas shopping for my family yet._


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I just ordered the KDX 8.9" wi-fi, SO, 32GB. I had some rewards points in addition to the $50 off. _Feeling a little guilty, because I haven't done much Christmas shopping for my family yet._


Congrats, Marti!

DON'T NEED A NEW FIRE...DON'T NEED A NEW FIRE...DON'T NEED A NEW FIRE...DON'T NEED A NEW FIRE...DON'T NEED...DON'T NEED...DON'T NEED...DON'T...DON'T...don't...don't... ... ... {hoping to stay strong today....}


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, the conflicting thoughts on this offer!  First thought:  Yay!  I've been hoping to find a discount on this model!  Next thought:  Darn it, I don't have an Amazon Rewards card.  Follow-up thought:  Oh well, I guess not having the Amazon Rewards card will keep me out of trouble.  Most recent thought:  Hmmmmm, I wonder if I should just get an Amazon Rewards card?  

Agghhhhhh.....why do I torture myself like this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With the Amazon rewards card, you get 3 points per $1 for every physical thing you purchase on Amazon, and another 1 or 2 points for other stuff.  It can add up if you use it as your main card. The points can be applied to your card balance, or used to directly purchase on Amazon, or redeemed for a bunch of other gift certificate type things.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My Amazon Visa is the only card I use besides my bank debit card.

Fire HDX 8.9" shipped today and scheduled to arrive Friday before 3pm (UPS).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sigh.  I should have an 8.9HDX shouldn't I? Sigh!  Wonder if I can hold out 'till the special is over.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine is supposed to arrive Sat. I ordered it last night, but I see that mine didn't ship until 5 PM tonight. Before, it just said shipping now. I can't wait! 
Ann, didn't you say that you were going to get the 8.9" if there was a deal?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My 8.9" is out for delivery!  I love their prime shipping this time.  Ordered Thurs. 5am for 2-day prime and it's a day early (originally promised for Sat.)

I hope that I will like the HDX 8.9" for email and web browsing.  I've been taking my ipad2 to work the past two weeks, since I was told just before Thanksgiving that workers' amount of internet use is being monitored.  I don't get much down time (and when it is on the slow side, I get sent home early lately), but I think it's pretty creepy that they keep track of this (more for temps than regulars).  I like to check personal email during break, which is unpaid time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Ann, didn't you say that you were going to get the 8.9" if there was a deal?


You're not helping! Or . . . . maybe you are.  I'm not sure any more. 

I rather think I'm going to give in here pretty soon . . . . . . . .


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

I caved and got the Amazon Rewards card.  Between this enabling thread to save some $ and another one about how the HDX paid for itself in special offers already, how could I not?    Then, last night while I engaged in another round of checking out the HDX on Amazon.com, I see this new banner across the top of my computer screen saying essentially "Congratulations, you have qualified for a special offer" which details that I could pay for 1/4 of the Kindle Fire HDX 7 or 8.9" (both wi-fi only) now and get billed (on the same credit card) for three more equal payments (one payment every three months) to pay off the HDX.  So, an installment plan.  I'm not sure what criteria I met (if any) to receive this offer or everyone is offered the plan, but it was new to me.  Yet, despite all of the temptation to buy, I have not yet hit the "submit" button on the HDX order!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

misscrabtree said:


> I caved and got the Amazon Rewards card. Between this enabling thread to save some $ and another one about how the HDX paid for itself in special offers already, how could I not?  Then, last night while I engaged in another round of checking out the HDX on Amazon.com, I see this new banner across the top of my computer screen saying essentially "Congratulations, you have qualified for a special offer" which details that I could pay for 1/4 of the Kindle Fire HDX 7 or 8.9" (both wi-fi only) now and get billed (on the same credit card) for three more equal payments (one payment every three months) to pay off the HDX. So, an installment plan. I'm not sure what criteria I met (if any) to receive this offer or everyone is offered the plan, but it was new to me. Yet, despite all of the temptation to buy, I have not yet hit the "submit" button on the HDX order!


Oh man, if I was offered a deal to spread it out in payments (so long as with no interest), I'd be a goner! Don't know how you are resisting temptation.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got that offer too. I have had my Amazon Visa since I got my K1 back in 2008. They had a offer for I think it was $30 off on the kindle if opening the card. Its the only card I have used and I have gotten many GC's out of it and now points on my account.

This is what it says about the installment offer



> Get Kindle Fire HDX Now, Pay Over Time
> A New Convenient Way to Pay
> Make your first payment at checkout to get your new Kindle Fire HDX. Pay the remaining balance in 3 equal installments every 90 days.
> 
> ...


small print 


> Terms and Conditions:
> 
> This offer applies only to new Kindle Fire HDX 7" & 8.9" Wi-Fi devices sold and shipped by Amazon Digital Services.
> This offer is limited to one device per customer; offer applies to the lowest priced qualifying item in your cart at time of checkout. This offer is not transferable.
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!  They really want to make it easy, don't they. . . . . . . . 

(Note that, though they are not charging interest, if you don't pay off the card monthly you ARE paying interest that way.)

Geez -- I start work again in January and will have extra cash then! 


AAAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH  . . . .    I can feel the will power deserting me!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't believe Ann is still holding out.  

I think this a great idea doing these payments. Its like those flex pay thingies they have on QVC, also very popular and also no interest. I guess this is their last push before christmas. I don't think there'll be a better deal again like this. That is about as good as it gets. Heard me Ann?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I can't believe Ann is still holding out.
> 
> I think this a great idea doing these payments. Its like those flex pay thingies they have on QVC, also very popular and also no interest. I guess this is their last push before christmas. I don't think there'll be a better deal again like this. That is about as good as it gets. Heard me Ann?


nanananananananana Im not listening nanananananana

Except -- I totally am. . . . . I think I'm going to break soon.

See, it _could_ be a Christmas present, except I already bought my self a very very very nice Tourmaline ring -- Still. I could completely torture myself by getting it but refraining from even opening the box until Christmas. That would show me!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> nanananananananana Im not listening nanananananana
> 
> Except -- I totally am. . . . . I think I'm going to break soon.
> 
> See, it _could_ be a Christmas present, except I already bought my self a very very very nice Tourmaline ring -- Still. I could completely torture myself by getting it but refraining from even opening the box until Christmas. That would show me!


But everyone else will benefit from seeing you wear the beautiful ring! So that's not really a gift for yourself at all. So you haven't bought yourself anything yet!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> But everyone else will benefit from seeing you wear the beautiful ring! So that's not really a gift for yourself at all. So you haven't bought yourself anything yet!


Oh.

You. Are. Good!



Though, for the record, the ring is also a 'save for Christmas' present. Technically it's from the Hubs. I just bought it to make things easier for him.

I probably need to think of something to buy that's actually FOR HIM!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kay . . . so . . .. shopping for The Hubs. . . . .the HDX8.9 somehow got into my cart. . .  . . .  I can't use the $50 promo without using up the rest of my GC.  So, if I want to do it, I'll also have to buy a GC.  6 of one, half dozen of the other, but still.

And I didn't get the 'split it over multiple payments' option.  Maybe because there are other things in the cart?  

I think I'll take it out now and try again alone.


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

Can you use the $50 Amazon Rewards card promo AND installments?  I thought the installment plan offer said "cannot be combined with other offers" - but that would be great to use both!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Get it Ann. The reason that I am getting it now, is that last year, I didn't remember a better deal for the Fire. I could be wrong, but I wanted the best deal if this is it. 

Hey, mlewis78, I ordered mine first, I have Prime, I live in Ma. Mine is now in East Boston. Still to be delivered tomorrow. Not fair!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I got my HDX 8.9 on Friday just before 2pm.  I set it up and charged it up in the afternoon but had to leave for work at 4:30.  Messing around with it made me late to start my at-home bike workout, so I did 15 minutes instead of 30.

It took a few tries to get my gmail set up. When I entered the address, it failed few times. This may have been because it was only 70% charged.  I tried later when it was at 85% and it worked.

This is my Christmas gift to myself.  We don't exchange pricey gifts in my family.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> kay . . . so . . .. shopping for The Hubs. . . . .the HDX8.9 somehow got into my cart. . .  . . . I can't use the $50 promo without using up the rest of my GC. So, if I want to do it, I'll also have to buy a GC. 6 of one, half dozen of the other, but still.
> 
> And I didn't get the 'split it over multiple payments' option. Maybe because there are other things in the cart?
> 
> I think I'll take it out now and try again alone.


Ann, did you order it? Is it for you or the Hubs?

I'm not seeing the $50 off w/Amazon credit card any more, but the installment offer shows. I don't know if the $50 off ended or if it doesn't show because I used it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Ann, did you order it? Is it for you or the Hubs?
> 
> I'm not seeing the $50 off w/Amazon credit card any more, but the installment offer shows. I don't know if the $50 off ended or if it doesn't show because I used it.


The offer is still up on Amazon's home page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Ann, did you order it? Is it for you or the Hubs?
> 
> I'm not seeing the $50 off w/Amazon credit card any more, but the installment offer shows. I don't know if the $50 off ended or if it doesn't show because I used it.


I knew Ann wouldn't last!

And, while Ann's husband is not a Luddite like mine, I'm pretty sure he has no interest in a Kindle of any kind... Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

You guys are so funny!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

misscrabtree said:


> Can you use the $50 Amazon Rewards card promo AND installments? I thought the installment plan offer said "cannot be combined with other offers" - but that would be great to use both!


Theoretically, yes. But apparently not everyone qualifies for the installment plan. Or, at least, when I put the thing in my cart, I can get the $50 promo discount, but I also HAVE to use up my whole GC balance and I don't get any installment plan offer. I bet if I had no GC credit I would. 

Still cogitating on it. . . . . . .



mlewis78 said:


> Ann, did you order it? Is it for you or the Hubs?


It would be for me. Ed could care less. Though maybe I could let him use my old 8.9HD . . . sort of training wheels.  I ordered him a balaclava type hat and some gloves. Not very exciting, but he needs 'em. He also got a bread machine and the Boy is getting him a food dehydrator.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I knew Ann wouldn't last!
> 
> And, while Ann's husband is not a Luddite like mine, I'm pretty sure he has no interest in a Kindle of any kind... Just sayin'.
> 
> Betsy


I haven't quite given in yet . . . . but I am oh so close . . . . . I'll do my receipts and bill paying today and see how things look.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Have you activated the installment? You have to click on the banner on the top of the product page and then you have to accept the offer. It adds it to your account at that time.



> Get Started
> 
> Click on the "Accept offer" button to agree to the terms & conditions listed below.
> This instantly applies the offer to your account.


Not sure if the 2 can be combined.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see a banner like that anywhere . . .either before or after putting it in the cart.  Guess I'm not allowed.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, its a orange banner above the product page of the HDX 8.9 and the HDX 7



> Congratulations! You're eligible for an exclusive offer. Get Kindle Fire HDX 8.9" in 4 quarterly payments starting from $94.25, plus tax and shipping. Learn more


Does your CC run out before March 2014? There are several restrictions. No Florida and DC, CC exp date.

Of course I have no clue what they basing this on and how get the banner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in VA and my CC is good 'till July 2014.

All I see in the orange banner is the 'save $50' offer. When I click to 'learn more' it just takes me to the page with the promo code and terms of that offer.

I guess its really only for very _special_ people. 

Or they know I'm going to cave anyway, and don't see the need to offer me an additional incentive!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Ann, I got the banner. You can't use both the $50 off and the installment plan at the same time. It won't let you. I don't like the plan. Amazon can delete your account, if you don't pay, etc.  It's better to save money by using the $50 off.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My Fire arrived around 11:30 AM. I had bounced out of bed earlier to check. There was a package. Not mine. I checked my orders. It said, "out for delivery", from Raynand, Ma. Then, I kept looking out the window checking the front door. Nothing. Then, I checked my orders again at Amazon. It said "delivered at front door". It was on the edge of the top step for an hour in the freezing cold. I had not seen it. I had to walk out to get it. I guess it was too cold outside to put under the overhang at the front door. I will open the front door to check the next time. 

It's charging now, until I get to play with it. It's so light!


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

I didn't get the "easy pay" option either...  The $50 off is there, but I never did see the installment offer. Guess it's just not my time to buy a new gadget. I keep saying "Silly rabbit, you just got your 8.9 in March; you can wait". Then the other voice I hear (OMG, I just confessed to hearing voices)..

Never mind..

(sneaking away before the white coats come for me... )


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

$50 dollars off!!! A gift from amazon/chase. The installment plan does not save you money. You still have to pay full price. Get it! Get it now! I am in love with my new 8.9". It's so light & thin. I just spent the night setting it up & except for some books with limited licences, where I will have to delete from another device in order to put on this 1, it's fantastic. I'm watching Grey's Anatomy on it right now. I would like to make the sound louder when not using earbuds, but I will test it out with speakers. I just got the Marware Speaker on SO's sale. I tested it on my Kindle Touch today, & it worked great.

Ann, did you order one?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Toby!  Glad you're enjoying it!

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Betsy! I love the 8.9"! It is so worth it. I'm so glad that that I got it.   I can't believe how light it is for a large tablet. It's so much lighter than my iPad 2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So I finally did find a direct link to the payment plan offer: Pay over Time offer.

I followed the link there to go to the HD page and followed the prompts. Then it would NOT let me put the $50 on it as well. So it's pretty clearly one or the other. I would judge the $50 off a better deal, so if I cave, that's the way I'll go.

Yes . . . I'm still holding out. . . . . .


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

I finally went for it, but not before I checked it out at Staples while doing errands yesterday. Some little kids were playing with it, so I kind of waited and hovered and they got the hint and left.    Looking forward to delivery on Wednesday.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Was the $50 discount offer only good yesterday? I don't see it today, although I have the banner for the 4 payments across the top of the screen.


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

I still see the $50 off offer when I go on Amazon.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

misscrabtree said:


> I still see the $50 off offer when I go on Amazon.


I still see it as well.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

The $50 offer on there banner seems to come and go.  Every time I look at this thread and then go to Amazon (because I am getting closer to buying every time) I see the offer.


----------

